
Beta: Tool for a Linguist - anewhnaccount2
https://github.com/koskenni/beta/blob/master/betaref.md
======
TBF-RnD
Added to my reading list! I'm trying to plow through a mountain of data
already. Seems that for every theory you'll find that suits 10 more follows as
a consequence.

Finnish as it happens have some interesting roots as it happens. It is not an
indo european language. As it happens I am in Turkey and recently found out of
a theory that it was in fact related to Turkish. I believe that modern
lingustic in Finland at least has discarded this theory. From what I have
heard it was part of the Finnish-Ugrig tree. Might be a political aspect of it
since this was made in the heyday of modern nationalistic thinking so the
turks maybe wanted their version of panslavism...

As it happens I am the lookout for a more dynamic way of correcting grammar
and more importantly providing predictions. It seems that doing a hardcoded
model is far to much work (I'm doing this solo) and also to rigid. As it
doesn't allow for play on words take intentional language changes into account
and works like crap with dialects.

So I haven't gotten to the grammmmar part just yet. But would this be a part
in state of the art grammar correction?

~~~
anewhnaccount2
No it's most definitely _not_ state of the art. Here is the state of the art:

[http://nlpprogress.com/english/grammatical_error_correction....](http://nlpprogress.com/english/grammatical_error_correction.html)

Rule based systems are currently mostly a fun curiosity, but can also have
niche uses e.g. for under resourced languages or for establishing a baseline
for a completely new task. The most recent open-source rule based grammar
checkers I know of were created using Constraint Grammmar at the University of
Tromsø
[https://victorio.uit.no/langtech/trunk/langs/fin/tools/gramm...](https://victorio.uit.no/langtech/trunk/langs/fin/tools/grammarcheckers/)

~~~
TBF-RnD
Thank you! I'll have a look at it as soon as I get the time. I already have a
long long list of paper on complex but fun algorithms to wrap my head around.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20008482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20008482)
This is my projejct if you are interested.

------
whitten
Beta looks like a tool that does term rewriting, extended with a state machine
to choose which grammar. From the document:

The Beta program first reads in the rules and then performs the
transformations to the input data as defined by the rules.

Beta rule grammars may be written to perform various kinds of tasks, including
data conversion, extracting interesting examples out of text data, modelling
morphological structures or processes and selecting correct readings of
ambiguous word tokens and parsing surface syntactic structures of sentences.
Thus, the Beta program can be used both for tasks for generating and for
analyzing linguistic expressions.

------
umvi
I would give it a slightly different name, like "AlphaBeta".

Just "Beta" makes me subconsciously assume the tool isn't finished yet.

~~~
TBF-RnD
The first version was made in 70's so maybe it made sense since they where
dealing with letters and perhaps the word didn't have the connotations it does
today.

Anybody got some info on the etymology and the practice of labeling alpha and
beta. Apart from obvious that it is the first and second version. Why is not
gamma a thing for example?

------
kinow
Looks interesting! Thanks!

